# Tracer 2 mit 145mm



## pom (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo, fährt jemand ein Intense Tracer 2 mit 145mm? Ich würde gerne an meinem Bike den Liteville MK7 Rahmen durch einen Intense Tracer 2 ersetzen. 
Der Rest der Teile soll aber beibehalten werden, zumindest bis auf weiteres. 
Das Tracer 2 mit 145mm sollte sich mit einer 150mm DT Swiss Gabel ja auch über die Trails prügeln lassen. 
Oder ist das keine gute idee? Weiss jemand wieviel der Tracer 2 Rahmen Grösse S in Works Raw und Lackiert wiegt? 
Als Gewicht finde zwischen 2,8 und 3,5 Kilo, aber keine Ahnung welche Grösse und ob Lackiert oder nicht.


----------



## pom (5. Juli 2012)

Die Idee mit 145mm habe ich jetzt verworfen, es sollen doch von Anfang an 160mm werden mit einer Lyrik 160 oder 170 als Gabel. 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob man mit dem CCDB Air Dämpfer auch aufwärts fahren kann oder soll ich beim RP23 bleiben? Ich wiege unter 70 Kilo in Ausrüstung. 
Ich fahre meistens die Berge selber hoch, darum soll das Bike aufwärts gut funktionieren. Die Lyrik lässt sich je nach Version ja auch blockieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsin (5. Juli 2012)

Hallöle,
ich fahre meines mit 145mm und vorne eine Sektor Coil. Für mich funktioniert das hier in Norddeutschland super. Wenn Du allerdings doch die
große Version fahren willst, dann solltest Du den CCDB Air gleich beim Rahmen mit ordern. Das ist insgesamt viel günstiger.


----------



## pom (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo trailsin, ich habe jetzt ein so gutes Angebot für einen Tracer 2 Rahmen bekommen, kann dafür aber den Dämpfer nicht wählen. 
Werde also für den Anfang beim RP23 bleiben und bei bedarf aufrüsten. Bei der Gabel bin ich aber noch nicht sicher, 
Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air mit 170mm oder Rock Shox Lyrik RC2L Dual Position Air mit 160mm. Ich tendiere eher zur zweiten, weil bei der 170mm wird es anscheinend zu Downhilllastig.


----------

